

Automated deployment systems: push vs. pull  - skorks
http://agiletesting.blogspot.com/2010/03/automated-deployment-systems-push-vs.html

======
heresy
How do you "swamp" a configuration management master server?

I've seen people manage thousands of servers with Puppet and not break any
kind of sweat, what am I missing?

------
griggheo
<http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet/wiki/PuppetScalability>

